

Amazingly ugly Google doodle for Valentine day - xuki
http://www.google.com/logos/2011/valentines11-hp.jpg

======
4n0nym0u5
You're right. I could hardly believe my eyes when I first saw it. The color
combination is just plain disastrous - have they gone completely mad (or
perhaps colorblind)?

